# Plants with Red Leaves



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

I’ve noticed there are quite a few terrarium plants with primarily red leaves or red in their leaves. So I was thinking it would be cool to make a terrarium with primarily red/pink leafed plants. Granted there is always going to be some green in a terrarium. I know there are some beautiful red bromeliads out there but I’d love to fill it with other kinds of plants than just bromeliads. I already have one plant to go in there but I’m not sure what it is. It was red when I got it but it’s been sitting in the window sill not getting a whole lot of light so it’s turned more green but it should redden up once I get it under the LED's again. I’d love to know what you guys think about this idea and if any plant suggestions.
Pretty sure I want to put some Quinquevittatus in there but I’m not really sure yet, and I’d like to work with the 10 gallon I have but I may just go big and use the 20 gallon instead.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Irseines are about as red as you will get in a non-brom.

There are some nice begonia hybrids with quite a bit of red in their leaves, Cissus discolor has a bit of red, and the undersides are very red, Begonia withlacoochee has extremely red undersides, and Selaginella erythropus has quite a bit of red again on the undersides.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

This is Smithiantha cinnabarina. It has red fuzzy leaves.









Here it is a little bigger showing its flowers.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a jewel orchid in my reticulatus viv that is I guess dark green with red veins and pinkish on the underside of the leaves.They also come in different color variants. I love this plant because when the frogs are on the plant they really pop!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is one of mine(iresine herbstii) in early stages. I also have a crypt that is maintaining its deep red color with good light(no pic).










-Chris


----------



## avlo (Apr 19, 2012)

therizman2 said:


> Irseines are about as red as you will get in a non-brom.
> 
> There are some nice begonia hybrids with quite a bit of red in their leaves, Cissus discolor has a bit of red, and the undersides are very red, Begonia withlacoochee has extremely red undersides, and Selaginella erythropus has quite a bit of red again on the undersides.


I really like the Selaginella erythropus I'm gonna have to pick some of that up, thanks for the help 



phender said:


> This is Smithiantha cinnabarina. It has red fuzzy leaves.


Thats a really pretty plant, I'm gonna have to start buying some plants and have that decide how I build the back, thanks for the help 



oddlot said:


> I have a jewel orchid in my reticulatus viv that is I guess dark green with red veins and pinkish on the underside of the leaves.They also come in different color variants. I love this plant because when the frogs are on the plant they really pop!


Is it a Ludisia discolor, if so I know why you like it so much its really cool, thanks



kitcolebay said:


> Here is one of mine(iresine herbstii) in early stages. I also have a crypt that is maintaining its deep red color with good light(no pic).


That certainly is red! It'd go great, thanks for the help


----------



## Terra World (Dec 6, 2010)

I know these are commonly seen plants, but there are also red forms of Hypoestes phyllostaya, Fittonia and Peperomia caperata. There are also dark red forms of Nepenthes too.









Fittonia









Peperomia caperata









Hypoestes


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

_Hoffmania_ are cool plants with satiny foliage and all the ones that I have seen had either red leaves or red reverse. I have a variegated one growing on the left side of my 30 High setup. This plant can grow pretty long leaves (to 12") but I understand that there are some other _Hoffmania _with smaller leaves.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I like these...philodendron 'red dwarf'...undersides are a nice deep red.
I think the red "bleeds" through the top of the leaves as they get older...









And these...tillandsia abdita(top of photo)


----------

